# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση > [Τηλεόραση Samsung] Πρόβλημα εικόνας σε SAMSUNG LCD LE37A656A1FXXH

## vag_vas

Έχω την τηλεόρααση *LCD Samsung* μοντέλο *LE37A656A1FXXH* του 2008. 
Έχει παρουσιάσει πρόβλημα στα χρώματα, *έχει πολύ λευκή εικόνα*, σχεδόν σαν αρνητική.
Οι επιλογές από το μενού σε Δυναμική, Τυπική κλπ. λειτουργούν όπως και οι ρυθμίσεις φωτεινότητας/αντίθεσης και η εικόνα επηρεάζεται ανάλογα, παραμένει όμως πάντα αλλοιωμένη. 
Κάθε φορά που την ανάβω έχει κάπως σωστά χρώματα για 10-15 δεύτερα αλλά σχεδόν αμέσως βαθμιαία η εικόνα ασπρίζει με το χρώμα να είναι σχεδόν σαν αρνητικό. 
Επίσης π*αραμένουν ίχνη από προηγούμενες εικόνες σ*την οθόνη, ακόμα και από αυτή του menu. 
Δεν υπάρχει θέμα με τις διασυνδέσεις με καλωδιοταινίες στο πάνω μέρος του LCD πάνελ καθώς τις πιέζω και δεν βελτιώνεται σε κανένα σημείο η εικόνα. 
Υποψιάζομαι την πλακέτα *T-con T370hw02v6-37t04-c03*. 
Υπάρχει τρόπος να σιγουρευτώ ή να το ψάξω πιο αναλυτικά πριν προχωρήσω σε παραγγελία T-con pcb; 

Επιπλέον βλάβες στην ίδια TV: το ένα από τα δύο ηχεία δεν λειτουργεί καθόλου, περιοδικά αυξάνεται από μόνη της η ένταση του ήχου περίπου για 0,5 sec και μετά επανέρχεται στα ρυθμισμένα επίπεδα με αποτέλεσμα να ακούγεται σαν ένα πολύ δυνατό "τσικ".

----------


## alex504

> Έχω την τηλεόρααση *LCD Samsung* μοντέλο *LE37A656A1FXXH* του 2008. 
> Έχει παρουσιάσει πρόβλημα στα χρώματα, *έχει πολύ λευκή εικόνα*, σχεδόν σαν αρνητική.
> Οι επιλογές από το μενού σε Δυναμική, Τυπική κλπ. λειτουργούν όπως και οι ρυθμίσεις φωτεινότητας/αντίθεσης και η εικόνα επηρεάζεται ανάλογα, παραμένει όμως πάντα αλλοιωμένη. 
> Κάθε φορά που την ανάβω έχει κάπως σωστά χρώματα για 10-15 δεύτερα αλλά σχεδόν αμέσως βαθμιαία η εικόνα ασπρίζει με το χρώμα να είναι σχεδόν σαν αρνητικό. 
> Επίσης π*αραμένουν ίχνη από προηγούμενες εικόνες σ*την οθόνη, ακόμα και από αυτή του menu. 
> Δεν υπάρχει θέμα με τις διασυνδέσεις με καλωδιοταινίες στο πάνω μέρος του LCD πάνελ καθώς τις πιέζω και δεν βελτιώνεται σε κανένα σημείο η εικόνα. 
> Υποψιάζομαι την πλακέτα *T-con T370hw02v6-37t04-c03*. 
> Υπάρχει τρόπος να σιγουρευτώ ή να το ψάξω πιο αναλυτικά πριν προχωρήσω σε παραγγελία T-con pcb; 
> 
> Επιπλέον βλάβες στην ίδια TV: το ένα από τα δύο ηχεία δεν λειτουργεί καθόλου, περιοδικά αυξάνεται από μόνη της η ένταση του ήχου περίπου για 0,5 sec και μετά επανέρχεται στα ρυθμισμένα επίπεδα με αποτέλεσμα να ακούγεται σαν ένα πολύ δυνατό "τσικ".


  πρόσεξε διότι μερικά μοντέλα από αυτές έχουν δυο( t-con)συνήθως χαλάσει αυτή που είναι εσωτερικά δηλαδή που ακουμπαει στο panel  
  εάν είναι με διπλή (t-con) σίγουρα επισκευάζετε 
  για τον ήχο φταίει το πλακετακι  των πλήκτρων

----------


## alex504

επίσης κοίταξε λίγο στην (main board) οι μικροί πυκνωτές μερικές φορές  ξεκολλούν και χρειάζονται κόλλημα
  αυτά σχετικά με τον ήχο
  όσο για την τηλεόραση εάν δεν φταίει η (t-con) σίγουρα είναι panel

----------


## vag_vas

Alex504 σ' ευχαριστώ για την γρήγορη απάντησή σου αλλά έχω μπερδευτεί με την πιθανότητα ύπαρξης 2ης t-con και που ακριβώς μπορεί να βρίσκεται εσωτερικά του panel, νόμιζα ότι είναι μόνο μία, δηλ. αυτή στο πίσω μέρος του panel προστατευμένη με μεταλλικό κάλυμα.  
Έλεγξα και το τροφοδοτικό και βρήκα δύο ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές “φουσκωμένους“, τους αντικατέστησα αλλά τίποτα δεν άλλαξε ούτε στην εικόνα ούτε στον ήχο.
Λέω να το ρισκάρω και να προχωρήσω σε αντικατάσταση t-con καθώς τα ίχνη από προηγούμενες εικόνες που παραμένουν στην οθόνη δείχνουν πρόβλημα χρονισμού.

----------


## alex504

> Alex504 σ' ευχαριστώ για την γρήγορη απάντησή σου αλλά έχω μπερδευτεί με την πιθανότητα ύπαρξης 2ης t-con και που ακριβώς μπορεί να βρίσκεται εσωτερικά του panel, νόμιζα ότι είναι μόνο μία, δηλ. αυτή στο πίσω μέρος του panel προστατευμένη με μεταλλικό κάλυμα.  
> Έλεγξα και το τροφοδοτικό και βρήκα δύο ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές “φουσκωμένους“, τους αντικατέστησα αλλά τίποτα δεν άλλαξε ούτε στην εικόνα ούτε στον ήχο.
> Λέω να το ρισκάρω και να προχωρήσω σε αντικατάσταση t-con καθώς τα ίχνη από προηγούμενες εικόνες που παραμένουν στην οθόνη δείχνουν πρόβλημα χρονισμού.



  μερικά μοντέλα έχουν δυο (t-con )η μια είναι έξω από το panel στην δίκια σου περίπτωση από ότι καταλαβαίνω είναι μια αυτή με το μεταλλικό κάλυμμα πριν προχώρησης στη αγορά νέας μόνο από το ιντερνέτ αν υπάρχει διότι έχουν στερέψει οι πλακέτες διότι η εταιρία της δίνει μαζί με το 
(panel )όπως καταλαβαίνεις κόστος τεράστιο άσε να δω γιατί νομίζω έχω σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση μεταχειρισμένες αν θες σε πολύ καλή τιμή

----------


## vag_vas

Original κάρτα t-con βρίσκω στο http://www.chsinteractive.co.uk/elec...03-samsung.htm και μεταχειρισμένες και φυσικά πολύ φτηνότερες στο http://www.iccfl.com/product_info.php?products_id=10070 και το http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_nk...-con&_osacat=0

----------


## vag_vas

Η βλάβη αποκαταστάθηκε με αντικατάσταση t-con

----------

